# Simplicity lighting.



## randolph333 (Feb 10, 2015)

I would say that a building energy management system has to address HVAC as well as lighting, so if the Hunt Dimming "Simplicity" products are the ones you are referring to, I would say no. Those are strictly lighting controls, though they include daylight as well as electric light.


----------

